

Ask HN: What are your thoughts on pulling a "Jason Zimdars"? - rudasn

http://jasonzimdars.com/svn/ is what I'm talking about.<p>There's a particular company I want to work for and they have recently added a job posting that I can apply for. I <i>really</i> want this job and I have done something similar as Jason did for 37 Signals (although I didn't design anything as the position is not for design).<p>I am having second thoughts on how it will be perceived.<p>(I'm not also sure if it's a good idea to post this here, I know that one of the company's recruiters visits HN)
======
retroafroman
What's the harm in trying? If they laugh and think it's dumb, oh well, they
probably would have done the same for your resume, if they even see it. At
least it's different from the man resumes and emails they will receive.

